
Instant Satellite Roofing Estimates Online - Zacharymelo
https://roofr.com
======
Zacharymelo
Hi HN, my name is Zach, one of the founders of Roofr -
[https://roofr.com/](https://roofr.com/) . We are a marketplace for roofing,
providing instant roofing estimates using satellite imagery. We're part of the
YC S17 batch.

After 15 years in the roofing industry our CEO knew how long and tedious
replacing a roof could be. It is difficult to find trustworthy roofing
companies who will provide both a fair price and quality workmanship.

In the traditional model, large roofing companies use subcontractors to do the
work and add upwards of a 50% markup on top of the subcontractor rates. At
Roofr, we connect homeowners, insurance companies, and property managers
directly to roofers doing the work. We utilize satellite imagery to measure
roofs and provide our clients with instant, free estimates. Our process saves
them on average 20%.

Our platform simplifies the entire roof replacement process. Our clients are
able to receive instant bids, communicate with installers, and save money. Our
contractors build an online reputation, save time and close more jobs.

~~~
grzm
If it meets the guidelines, this is likely better posted as a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

